# Fugly wood sheds-let's see 'em!



## Badfish740 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm tired of seeing all of these purdy woodsheds (or maybe I'm just jealous  )  Let's see your cobbled-together-half-falling-down-bailing-wire-and-bubble-gum woodshed!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

Heck that looks good to me! Only thing I like better than a cheap build is the use of rough cut beams and timber. Best I can do is a scronge chix coop! lol 80 percent scrounged.


----------



## Joey (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats great Jay,,,first dual purpose woodshed I've seen  do the chickens cut and stack also???? .....love it......fish,,yours isnt bad either.  Check out mine...oh yea,,I dont have one yet,,,spring project for me. ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

Joey said:
			
		

> Thats great Jay,,,first dual purpose woodshed I've seen  do the chickens cut and stack also???? .....love it......fish,,yours isnt bad either.  Check out mine...oh yea,,I dont have one yet,,,spring project for me. ;-)




It was on the cheap and if the chix dont work out I will have the mower and splitter in there......I just bring in a cord at a time and stack in the heated shop!


----------



## fossil (Oct 14, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I'm tired of seeing all of these purdy woodsheds (or maybe I'm just jealous  )  Let's see your cobbled-together-half-falling-down-bailing-wire-and-bubble-gum woodshed!



Hell, Fish...I think that's one classy woodshed.  Not at all what I expected to see when I read the thread title.  Rick


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Heck that looks good to me! Only thing I like better than a cheap build is the use of rough cut beams and timber. Best I can do is a scronge chix coop! lol 80 percent scrounged.



Jay, if you look at your sheds gable end the right way it looks like Thomas the tank engine.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.......As I tould my Dad hope the chix's dont notice! It is a tank.


----------



## fossil (Oct 14, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> ...Jay, if you look at your sheds gable end the right way it looks like Thomas the tank engine.



I see Thomas the Tank Unicorn.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> My Oslo heats my home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ugly but 12 inch on center and book match black walnut on the front. Will look better after trim but I have to many hours on it now. Need to  get the shop loaded up with wood and make sure the wood furnace is ready for another 6 month run. Oh, and all ss screws about 20lbs worth freebee too!


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 14, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Badfish740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get a different picture-I think the angle hides a lot.  Kind of like the ones that people send each other online to disguise what they really look like :lol:  If you look at it straight on you can see all the warped lumber I used from the cull pile at Lowes.  It was a damn good deal though-a whole truckload of slightly warped posts, pressure treated decking, 2x4s and even two sheets of plywood for $30!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha Thats me and if I cant find that I use my chainsaw...In this case both and with the chix in the shop you got to move fixed!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2011)

Pic taken June 2011,shed built Summer 1982.Has seen its share of bad storms,big limb from Shagbark about 40 ft over it came down in ice storm several years back.A bit rough now,would like to tear down & rebuild it in a couple years if possible.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 14, 2011)

Man this is disappointing! I think those are decent looking shelters especially the OP's "ugly" shelter!

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Pic taken June 2011,shed built Summer 1982.Has seen its share of bad storms,big limb from Shagbark about 40 ft over it came down in ice storm several years back.A bit rough now,would like to tear down & rebuild it in a couple years if possible.



20 years and still useing it Awesome .......Is that rail ties? or 4x4


----------



## WES999 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my shed, it's made of about 90% recycled material. Originally it had a tarp for the roof, that didn't last too long. I replaced it with plywood and role roofing, much better.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 15, 2011)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Here is my shed, it's made of about 90% recycled material. Originally it had a tarp for the roof, that didn't last too long. I replaced it with plywood and role roofing, much better.



She holden. Not sure there a lot of life left. 90 percent though is impressive, sure there more to come. I love the scrounged material's!  Mine the only thing I bought was 35 2x4 treated 1.96 a stick. Made my own 4x4's for the back two corners and rip the 2x4 down to 2x2 for studs and making the fence stronger.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 15, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Pic taken June 2011,shed built Summer 1982.Has seen its share of bad storms,big limb from Shagbark about 40 ft over it came down in ice storm several years back.A bit rough now,would like to tear down & rebuild it in a couple years if possible.



Does that sign say "free wood help yourself"? :lol: 

Gary


----------



## maplewood (Oct 15, 2011)

6 hours work, 4 pallets, 2 crate bottoms, 7 rough cut 2x6, 3 1x6 from the dismantled crate,
and 2 pieces of old used tin.
$0 new money.  Ugly, but beautiful too.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

maplewood said:
			
		

> 6 hours work, 4 pallets, 2 crate bottoms, 7 rough cut 2x6, 3 1x6 from the dismantled crate,
> and 2 pieces of old used tin.
> $0 new money.  Ugly, but beautiful too.



Great job creating that zero dollar wood shelter! I would not mind having several of those in my yard.. Anything is better than relying on tarps to keep wood dry!

Ray


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is mine.   My wife calls it the Bayou shack....


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I'm tired of seeing all of these purdy woodsheds (or maybe I'm just jealous  )  Let's see your cobbled-together-half-falling-down-bailing-wire-and-bubble-gum woodshed!



Heck, you just made my shed "fugly" At least your shed has a floor!  :red:


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 15, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Here is mine.   My wife calls it the Bayou shack....



You win so far, until mines finished anyway, I need some more pallets before I can finish mine, my original plans fell through.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 15, 2011)

I do not think any of these wood sheds are "fugly"...not even "ugly"....because....
it is what inside them that counts...(kinda like people)...
and the "contents" of all these sheds are beautiful.....
Kudos to all you guys and gals....


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I do not think any of these wood sheds are "fugly"...not even "ugly"....because....
> it is what inside them that counts...(kinda like people)...
> and the "contents" of all these sheds are beautiful.....
> Kudos to all you guys and gals....



That was a real tear jerker Gamma!  How you been?

Ray


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 15, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Ray...thanks...  

I just posted that because I know how much hard work goes into c/s/s wood.....
So what if your wood shed is not as aesthetically pleasing as others....as long as it has good chit inside it....


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuh exactly like me it's what is inside that counts! 

 

Ray


----------



## lukem (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's my "shed"...really more of a barn.  I have about 8 cord in there now.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Here's my "shed"...really more of a barn.  I have about 8 cord in there now.



Awesome Luke!

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Oct 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Here's my "shed"...really more of a barn.  I have about 8 cord in there now.




Covered concrete, doest get any better!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: Not exactlee! ;-P


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost 29 to be exact,not rail ties but plain ol' 2 x 4 whitewood (spruce or white fir) stained & weathered.Salvaged shorts of decades old corrugated galvanized barn roofing over plywood for the top.Didnt see pressure-treated southern yellow pine around here back then,only Con Heart Redwood,Western Red Cedar & untreated Douglas Fir.Too expensive for me then.Its held up well considering all its been through.If & when it gets rebuilt,gonna go with treated landscape timbers for the posts,treated 2 x 6 for the braces,galvanized roofing & treated 1/2" narrow strips of plywood for the ends & back side. A simple basic lean-to.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 17, 2011)

Great thread . . . have to say that the OP photo actually makes the woodshed look quite nice.

If we were to vote on the fugliest shed I would have to give it to the Bayou Shed . . . but that said . . . I still think the fugliest woodshed beats the neatest stack of wood any time . . . or at least when it's snowing like a banshee in middle of January and you are able to pick and choose what wood you want to burn that night without getting soaked by the snow or having to remove a foot of it off the top of the wood stack.


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is mine .... made 100% from pallets and scraps. More of a covered stack than a "shed" but close enough to be "Fugly"


----------



## muncybob (Oct 17, 2011)

Love these sheds! I was going to make use of some pallets to make mine but the Mrs wanted something with more eye appeal(at least to her) since it will be visible from the side deck where we spend a lot of summer/autumn time.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average


----------



## fredarm (Oct 17, 2011)

Pallet Island--now THAT'S fugly!  Love it!


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 17, 2011)

fredarm said:
			
		

> Pallet Island--now THAT'S fugly!  Love it!



Thanks!!  Put that thing together after my canopy rolled over in the wind and bent some parts.  It is one section shorter now but perfect for pallet island.  Canopy top started to leak a bit after a few years of UV and weather...so i got a new tarp for her a few weeks back.

Pallets = $0
Canopy = $0
Rope = $0 from my uncle
New Tarp = $27

New wood shed should be installed this spring when I do some renovation of that side of the house.  It is the last part of my yard/house that I need to get done.


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Here I thought I was gonna win the fugly award with my Bayou Shack, next thing you know along comes "Pallet Island"    I gotta try harder next time 

Shawn


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> Here is mine .... made 100% from pallets and scraps. More of a covered stack than a "shed" but close enough to be "Fugly"



I think you did a great job and for no money! If your wood stays dry then your shelter is a thing of beauty! Anything is better than dealing with tarps if you have wind which I get here..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average



I think we have a winner here!  The main thing is how dry is your wood? You could dress that up a bit and it wouldn't look too bad.. Perhaps some pallet sides with some sort of roofing ..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Here I thought I was gonna win the fugly award with my Bayou Shack, next thing you know along comes "Pallet Island"    I gotta try harder next time
> 
> Shawn



No Shawn you gotta try less next time! lol I think it's gonna be tough to beat pallet island!!

Ray


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 17, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average



I love the color coordination CTwoodburner....the bucket matches the shed cover...... ;-) Very nice....
I would have no problem with "Pallet Island"....


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figures you'd notice the color coordination LOL.. You're such a fashionista!

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Oct 17, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!  :cheese:


----------



## RNLA (Oct 18, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!  :cheese:[/quote] I'll agree.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 18, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average



I see you use the term "stacked" quite loosely.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 18, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average



And we have a new winner . . . Pallet Island knocking The Bayou Woodshed out of first place.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeez-and I thought I was going to win with some warped boards and a few mismatched pallets?  CT woodburner-my hat is off to you sir!


----------



## oldspark (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree pallet island is the winner (so far),Bayou Woodshed is more a work of art IMHO with Pallet Island just plain fugly.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I bring loads up in the trailer and toss it all out and then stack it from there.  It depends on if the kids are helping or not.  Been pretty busy with next years wood these days.  I have a pretty bad back for a 40 yr old and I sometimes do things to minimize back issues at the time, depending on how I feel.

As for Pallet Island, the wife hates it BUT let it be known that it is TEMPORARY!  4 or 5 years temporary but that is another story.  I'll take the crown for now unless something else comes along to push me into second place.  Not sure if i should show the wife this thread or not??

Guess I'll have to really show off once i build the new one...

PS - Just finished my IPE deck to help the wife with her Pallet Island Syndrome.  Out the slider on to the IPE and into the hot tub...for the WIN!


----------



## barkeatr (Oct 18, 2011)

HA THAT IS so funny, "for the win" HA.    The wood in pallet island looks really dry though!


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't use it for wood just a homemade 0$ shed out in the woods.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 18, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Don't use it for wood just a homemade 0$ shed out in the woods.



Nice is the moonshine still behind the shed? 

Ray


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Oct 19, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a sign like that once, several years ago.  Needless to say, I stopped to ask.  A storm damaged an oak tree.  The home owner cut and split a stack of wood and placed it near the road with a "Free Wood" sign.  He said that he didn't burn wood and had more than he needed for camp fires.  Against the advice of my wonderful wife, I hauled several loads in the back of my 1991 Honda Civic hatchback.  I folded the seats down to make more space for wood.  I told my wife that I had to take the wood because it was free.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 19, 2011)

aroth said:
			
		

> Gary_602z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did she say?


----------



## Shari (Oct 19, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Welcome to Pallet Island...holds about 6 cords when stacked 6' high average



Hang a couple of throwable ropes and life rings on it - add a couple of pontoons and you have a Gilligan Island Pontoon!

Love it!


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 19, 2011)

> I saw a sign like that once, several years ago.  Needless to say, I stopped to ask.  A storm damaged an oak tree.  The home owner cut and split a stack of wood and placed it near the road with a â€œFree Woodâ€ sign.  He said that he didnâ€™t burn wood and had more than he needed for camp fires.  Against the advice of my wonderful wife, I hauled several loads in the back of my 1991 Honda Civic hatchback.  I folded the seats down to make more space for wood.  I told my wife that I had to take the wood because it was free.
> 
> What did she say?



Your paying for new shocks for the car?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 19, 2011)

See - she is stacked and almost full except for another half a load from my trailer...and the wood is dry.


----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2011)

I have looked and looked hard, but I am still not sure I understand the engineering of the support for the pallet walls. :lol:


----------



## pdxdave (Oct 19, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I have looked and looked hard, but I am still not sure I understand the engineering of the support for the pallet walls. :lol:



It appears the tarp roof plays an integral part of this structure.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 19, 2011)

I am amazed that passed code in CT


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 19, 2011)

> I am amazed that passed code in CT



Things are done a bit differently in the NE and NW sections of CT, back to yankee ingenuity.



KC


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 19, 2011)

needs more bailing wire.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I have looked and looked hard, but I am still not sure I understand the engineering of the support for the pallet walls. :lol:



Well, it goes like this.  I started with just the pallet floor the first year and covered with tarps.  Year two I added the walls.  I never intended there to be much force put on the front walls along the driveway - or any of the walls for that matter.  All pallets are screwed through the bottom into solid wood.  All my wood is stacked toward the back - meaning that I stack the back and middle first for the most part - like you would stack if you had no end supports.  I try to get the middle up to 4 or 5 feet first and then finish the back and then the front and then pile as high as i can go toward the middle.  Most of the 'force' of the wood is toward the middle and not the back or front really - maybe more toward the back.  There is definitely reinforcing with 2x4 here and there like along the inside of the walls at the bottom  so the bottoms won't kick out.  I have seen enough to be ok with this cowboy engineering though i never intended for Pallet island to last this long. 

That last stack looks like it is leaning back a ways and it is.  I make sure the back row is perfect and then the other rows all begin to lean back a bit when I get to 5 or 6 feet high.  I just don't want logs toppling on to my head or especially on to the heads of my girls. 

Here is a quick shot of what the wife got for enduring Pallet island...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 22, 2011)

Not that good of a picture I guess as I tried to get the stove in the picture too to show how close the wood is to the stove. I was not going to light a fire this morning even though it is 32 outdoors but the ornery one said to go ahead lest she get chilled. Just getting out of hospital, she needs to be comfortable so I lit a fire. I had already turned the draft down because the flue temperature had reached 450 degrees so the setting is on 2 (half way. I donâ€™t know if it is half closed or half opened). But anyway, it shows that we can just slide the door open, grab some wood and put it into the stove. She had wanted sliding glass doors and a small porch there for many, many moons so this year she finally got it. I have to admit that I too like it.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 22, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of wood is that? Is that ipe?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 22, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Not that good of a picture I guess as I tried to get the stove in the picture too to show how close the wood is to the stove. I was not going to light a fire this morning even though it is 32 outdoors but the ornery one said to go ahead lest she get chilled. Just getting out of hospital, she needs to be comfortable so I lit a fire. I had already turned the draft down because the flue temperature had reached 450 degrees so the setting is on 2 (half way. I donâ€™t know if it is half closed or half opened). But anyway, it shows that we can just slide the door open, grab some wood and put it into the stove. She had wanted sliding glass doors and a small porch there for many, many moons so this year she finally got it. I have to admit that I too like it.



That looks very convenient Dennis! Hope Judy is feeling better! Going to New Jersey to look at a Perf Press for work so I may be online less will have to see how that goes.. 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 22, 2011)

CT that is a beautiful deck love the color and grain of the wood!

Ray


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 23, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I have looked and looked hard, but I am still not sure I understand the engineering of the support for the pallet walls. :lol:


Picture is sideways.  Pallets held by force of gravity. 



			
				CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Pallets = $0
> Canopy = $0
> Rope = $0 from my uncle
> New Tarp = $27



Not having to knock snow or freezing rain off of firewood= priceless


----------

